# Need advice on new PCBs to order



## thedwest (Apr 23, 2020)

I've built around 15-20 PCBs from this site and have found some really good ones and also a few that didn't really do anything for me. I'm trying to build out a new pedalboard and right now I have a fuzz/distortion and a few modulations that I'm really happy with but looking to add a good delay and overdrive. I know everyone has their own preferences but, especially with OD pedals, there are so many to choose from and I'm curious to get input from those who have built/played PCBs from here. What do y'all like?


----------



## BurntFingers (Apr 23, 2020)

I can tell you that I didn't think much of the hot cake clone on here. It's not very truthful to the original pedal for whatever reason and makes me wonder if it's a copy of a schematic posted online somewhere as oppose to an original trace. 

Less gain, and a thinner overall sound which tbh isn't bad at all, but it's not what I was looking for.

On a positive note the bb preamp has always been a winner for me when it comes to lower gain smooth drive, or the bluesbreaker if you can live with unity gain being about 70% of the volume pot.


----------



## Barry (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd recommend the Parthenon


----------



## Caedarn (Apr 23, 2020)

I love the Timmy, and just recently finished the Cobal (Blues Driver) and think it's great.  I haven't built a PPCB delay, but I've read good things about the Mad Professor delay


----------



## HamishR (Apr 24, 2020)

Well firstly - what do you want to get from the OD? I have a few faves but they can all sound quite different, and some suit some guitars and amps better than others.  What's your main guitar? What kind of sounds are you chasing?


----------



## thedwest (Apr 24, 2020)

JoeR3155 said:


> I love the Timmy, and just recently finished the Cobal (Blues Driver) and think it's great.  I haven't built a PPCB delay, but I've read good things about the Mad Professor delay


The tommy was one I was considering. I may give that a try.


----------



## thedwest (Apr 24, 2020)

HamishR said:


> Well firstly - what do you want to get from the OD? I have a few faves but they can all sound quite different, and some suit some guitars and amps better than others.  What's your main guitar? What kind of sounds are you chasing?


My main guitar is a LP style that I built with a set of Grover Jackson Habenero Classics in it that I can split the coils on. The sound I'm looking for is bright and crunchy. I've already got something to cover dark and heavy. Thanks!


----------



## phi1 (Apr 24, 2020)

A different approach for bright low gain is the barbershop. Different character than the Timmy, I’d probably recommend trying both, Timmy is probably a safer bet, but I find the barbershop to be more interesting. 

For delay, do you know if you like pt2399 delays (I like the deep blue, nice and simple, good tone). Cataclysm probably isn’t too different, just a little different flavor on the repeats.  But all pt2399 are a bit darkened repeats. Or, the other main diy option is fv-1 based ones for clear pristine repeats. Arachnid build could give you the daydream patches as well as typical delay.


----------



## thedwest (Apr 24, 2020)

phi1 said:


> A different approach for bright low gain is the barbershop. Different character than the Timmy, I’d probably recommend trying both, Timmy is probably a safer bet, but I find the barbershop to be more interesting.
> 
> For delay, do you know if you like pt2399 delays (I like the deep blue, nice and simple, good tone). Cataclysm probably isn’t too different, just a little different flavor on the repeats.  But all pt2399 are a bit darkened repeats. Or, the other main diy option is fv-1 based ones for clear pristine repeats. Arachnid build could give you the daydream patches as well as typical delay.


I've seen several people post the Sea Bed, so I'll add that one. I also have an archnid board that I havent started and wasn't intending to use as a delay but I guess thats the beauty of those pedals. I can always swap in another EEPROM. I give that a shot as well. Thanks for the input!


----------



## zgrav (Apr 24, 2020)

The arachnid is good because you have so much flexibility with the programs.


----------

